# Button auf Enter reagieren



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

Mal eine blöde Frage,
ich hab hier ein Swing Frame mit ein paar Felder und ein paar Buttons, wenn der Benutzer enter drückt, möchte ich, dass es so wäre wie wenn er einen bestimmten button geklickt hat, wie mach ich das am einfachsten?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Nov 2008)

Kannst mal hier schauen http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/keybinding.html


----------



## Michael... (11. Nov 2008)

alternativ kann man das auch über einen KeyListener machen.
z.B:

```
button.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter() {
    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent evt) {
        if(evt.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_ENTER)
            button.doClick();
    }
});
```


----------



## Marco13 (11. Nov 2008)

Und wo hängt man den KeyListener dran? :wink:


----------



## Michael... (11. Nov 2008)

sorry, wieder einmal nicht genau gelesen 





> wie wenn er einen bestimmten button


Meins funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn der Button den Fokus hat.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2008)

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit einen ActionListener an ein Textfeld zu hängen. Beim Drücken auf die Enter-Taste wirkt sich das dann auch so aus, als würde ein Button gedrückt werden.


----------

